# 10g aquascape help?



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

What do you guys think of this?

image


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I wouldn't separate the foreground, midground, and background like that. It's very difficult to throw in every single plant you have and have it come out looking good. It just won't. It's best to limit species.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> I wouldn't separate the foreground, midground, and background like that. It's very difficult to throw in every single plant you have and have it come out looking good. It just won't. It's best to limit species.


What do you suggest then?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Spend more time on envisioning how everything will grow out. Constantly evaluate your progress and make adjustments as necessary.


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

you can always had more plants in and take them out. However, you'd be surprised how few plants it take to fill a tank. ESPECIALLY a 10g. The background plants in a 10g tank are usually midground plants in any other tank. you can keep the bg plants, with a lot more work though.

I personally think the stargrass and blyxa will be too much for the size of the tank. they are very bushy and can fill space quickly with growth.

I would centralize the hydrocotyle and throw additional DHG on the right side or pick a carpet of one but not both. 

What you have is pretty ambitious for your second tank, unless you nailed it on the first one I would just be open to doing less.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

I already purchased those plants so I'm just going to go with it. I'm getting a 20g long soon, so the overflow can go in it


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

Awesome, well if you've ordered them, no changing that lol! Stay on top of everything and you could get it to work! I did the same with my 10g. Some things are learned best by doing. I'd like to see it all in there once you do!


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Of your not.going.to.run co2 I suspect you will have issues keeping some of those plants alive.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Of your not.going.to.run co2 I suspect you will have issues keeping some of those plants alive.


I'm going to see how it goes not running co2. If it doesn't seem to be working out, I can always add co2.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I agree that you probably have a few too many species for a 10 gallon, but they're all really great plants, so bravo! Blyxa and Staur. Repens are some of my favorite plants. If you find that things look a little crowded, just get a 2.5 gallon, put it near nature light, and throw your extras in there to save in case you want to use them in the future. That's what I did with all the anubias that started doing poorly in the high light of my aquarium.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

TyrannosaurusSex said:


> I agree that you probably have a few too many species for a 10 gallon, but they're all really great plants, so bravo! Blyxa and Staur. Repens are some of my favorite plants. If you find that things look a little crowded, just get a 2.5 gallon, put it near nature light, and throw your extras in there to save in case you want to use them in the future. That's what I did with all the anubias that started doing poorly in the high light of my aquarium.


I actually have a 3 gallon with a 3w LED sitting right next to this tank. So that could probably keep the plants alive. I'm not sure how much I care about looks right now.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aqua Jon (May 28, 2013)

and philiproposo is right about the co2, my blyxa usually dies out if the co2 isnt there :\ fortunately a "cheap" co2 system is enough to support it, especially in a 10g. I think i was using a yeast reactor from hagen. however, it started creating algae issues due to the yeast output not being consistent.

Same for what I am learning and reading from others here on TPT about most red plants. They all want their co2  they will be okay and grow green/brown and nice color under leaf, but you cannot expect the "postcard" reds many people expect (including myself :s)


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Yeah, DIY CO2 is more than good enough for blyxa.

I think you could even acclimate it towards no CO2 system at all iif you gave it enough time, but the growth rate would be so slow you would rarely ever get to propagate it.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

Aqua Jon said:


> and philiproposo is right about the co2, my blyxa usually dies out if the co2 isnt there :\ fortunately a "cheap" co2 system is enough to support it, especially in a 10g. I think i was using a yeast reactor from hagen. however, it started creating algae issues due to the yeast output not being consistent.
> 
> Same for what I am learning and reading from others here on TPT about most red plants. They all want their co2  they will be okay and grow green/brown and nice color under leaf, but you cannot expect the "postcard" reds many people expect (including myself :s)


Nice co2 systems are also just getting cheaper and cheaper.

Also, do you guys think my light is enough? Or should I get another one and raise it another inch and a half?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

As an environmentalist and student of economics, I believe everyone should buy LEDs. But if you're just worried about having ENOUGH light, you're probably fine.


----------



## Silly's_Planted (Nov 3, 2013)

I will get pics tomorrow. I was sent dwarf sag instead of dwarf hairgrass so I will get that changed out soon. 

I also remembered how hard it is to plant hydrocotyle sp. japan. I'm debating just trashing it all (a whole lot of stem, not a whole lot of nodes). Any tips for planting?


----------

